# How do you dress for a wedding?



## bailsquad (Aug 16, 2017)

I would usually dress up; a dress, some heels, and some jewelry. My husband on the other hand....not so much. I'm having trouble trying to explain to him that he needs to dress a little nicer for weddings. He is big and he is tall so maybe he feels uncomfortable with finding suits? What do you all think? How can I let him know that he should dress up without it turning into an argument or having it be tense? THNX !


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 16, 2017)

Has he gone to weddings before where there may've been a more casual dress code? (Sometimes the marrying couple may ask attendees to dress a certain way.) And is he aware there are big-and-tall shops that will cater to him?


----------



## juraseka (Aug 17, 2017)

Try to compromise with him. Unless it is specifically stated on the invites, he shouldn't need to wear a suit. Some nice pants (NOT JEANS), but white jeans, nice khakis, etc, and a button up shirt would work fine. Even tennis shoes if they look nice. My wedding was fancy but I understand not everyone wants to have to buy fancy clothes they might not ever wear again, so as long as you're sensible and dress for the occasion you're fine!


----------



## bailsquad (Aug 17, 2017)

I agree! Jeans - NOT wedding attire. I wouldn't ever wear jeans personally. Took my hubby to 
Men's Suits | Black, Navy & Grey Business Suits | JoS. A. Bank in the end to buy him some nice slacks. Let him choose his top. He can wear it again too which is great! THNX so much for your response!!!



juraseka said:


> Try to compromise with him. Unless it is specifically stated on the invites, he shouldn't need to wear a suit. Some nice pants (NOT JEANS), but white jeans, nice khakis, etc, and a button up shirt would work fine. Even tennis shoes if they look nice. My wedding was fancy but I understand not everyone wants to have to buy fancy clothes they might not ever wear again, so as long as you're sensible and dress for the occasion you're fine!


----------



## peterslim (Nov 29, 2017)

My girlfriend always wears a long dress for the weddings  I always wear a suit.


----------



## Mariel (Apr 2, 2018)

I always like to wear casual not overly dress but not underdress as well. But, most of the time the weddings I've been to required a dress code.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 14, 2018)

Depends on the dress code. Usually casual but presentable.


----------



## Cindyallas (Jun 29, 2022)

Hey girls! Need advice here ASAP! I'm invited to a wedding party, and I'd like to have a family look with my DH and my DD. Do you have any ideas where I could find the look?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2022)

Cindyallas said:


> Hey girls! Need advice here ASAP! I'm invited to a wedding party, and I'd like to have a family look with my DH and my DD. Do you have any ideas where I could find the look?


Not every member of Specktra is a woman. Please keep that in mind.

What do you mean by "family look"? Do you mean you want the three of you to wear the same, or similar, attire? Do the marrying couple have a dress code for the event?


----------



## lapeuge (Jul 1, 2022)

bailsquad said:


> I would usually dress up; a dress, some heels, and some jewelry. My husband on the other hand....not so much. I'm having trouble trying to explain to him that he needs to dress a little nicer for weddings. He is big and he is tall so maybe he feels uncomfortable with finding suits? What do you all think? How can I let him know that he should dress up without it turning into an argument or having it be tense? THNX !


My husband was the same. When our friends invited us to their wedding, I spent days looking for a proper dress, shoes, accessories, etc. Also, I worried about my makeup and hairstyle. My husband didn't worry at all, though I asked him to buy a new suit. To be honest, we argued about it, but when he looked at me wearing the dress I bought (I was lucky to find it on the princessly website), he told me that he wanted to keep up with me. He refused to wear a suit, so we ended up buying a new pair of trousers and a shirt.


----------

